

Picking BackType - konsl
http://vicngtor.tumblr.com/post/5648711507/picking-backtype

======
sunkan
From afar, I think you made the best decision. BackType is probably one of the
few companies in the valley tackling hard tech.

------
myprasanna
Victor - I'm the co-founder of likealittle.com; Curious to hear about how you
saw our growth, and your experiences in the dating market. Would love to get
in touch: myprasanna@gmail.com

~~~
konsl
wtf.

------
sebkomianos
Is there something more about why BackType apart from "They are cool, Chris B
made his own language, they work a lot"?

